

Why Do Doctors Wear White Coats? - amichail
http://www.slate.com/id/2220925/

======
frossie
Did they really ban white coats?

[http://blogs.wsj.com/health/2009/06/16/ama-the-white-
coats-a...](http://blogs.wsj.com/health/2009/06/16/ama-the-white-coats-are-
going-the-white-coats-are-going/)

Personally I don't get it. If white coats harbour diseases, doesn't it follow
that whatever else they wear will have the same problem? Presumably one of the
reasons coats were white were to show up dirt so that they would be washed
more promptly. In what way is wearing a black t-shirt (or whatever) more
hygienic?

~~~
inigojones
I think scrubs get washed much more often than white coats. That makes them
more hygienic.

------
joshu
So by what mechanism EXACTLY do white coats transmit infection?

~~~
joshu
... why was that downvoted? I was just curious as to the details; it's
mentioned several times but not explained.

